# big fitted sheets, where i can get ....



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi, here i am again asking for advice - someone always has an answer thats the beauty of MHF. 

We picked up a our burstner solano van and tried putting normal double fitted sheets on it only to find that they aren't big enough .........The bed measures 83" by 56" or 210cm by 142 cm. 

Any ideas where i can find big fitted sheets, please ....


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Search for Jonic I think they are Morecambe or Lancaster


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

yes they are , will king size not do ?? june


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

The Big Bed Company has what you need.


----------



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

Our bed's about the same size and Mrs B bought Super-King sized bedding, but she tells me that it pays to check the dimensions as "some are more super than others". She got them on-line from "linens2go" through the Amazon website. The important thing was to get the 16" extra deep fitted sheets as this gives you more lee-way above the 200cm fitted length.
All very technical for me to understand really. I just empty the toilet cassette. :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Aldi and Lidl regularly sell them at a good price. We have bought them and they are good quality.

Our Burstner needs King Size and Super King Size.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

We got ours from Jonic at Morecambe (Google) - excellent service for an odd size - 7ft 4inch x 4ft 3in; ordered Friday delivered first class post Thursday.

Smick


----------

